# Visio Shapes für Schaltschrankbau (Single-Line-Diagramm)



## Ralle79 (7 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Hab schon im Netz gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.

Ich Suche für ein Single-Line-Diagramm einer Anlage Visio-Shapes die Schaltschränke, Lüfter, Gebläse, Pumpen, Heizungen, SPS usw. darstellen.

Ansonsten nehme ich halt doch einfache Kästchen und das Motorensymbol mit Text!

Danke!


----------

